# Malta NY all day seminar 3/15, Tom Seeley, Jerry Hayes, Michael Smith



## AnneFrey (Feb 1, 2014)

Presenting the Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association (SABA) Seminar March 15, 9 am – 5 pm
at the HVCC TEC-SMART Extension building at 345 Hermes Rd. in Malta NY, 
close to exit 12 of I-87, the Adirondack Northway.

SABA always puts on a high quality event. Besides the presentations, we will also have a Bee-Cup fundraiser. 

Optional lunch available with pre-registration. Dinner with speakers Friday 3/14.

Betterbee, Brushy Mountain Bee Farm, Dadant and BeezerKBelts will be there as well!

Questions? contact Seminar Organizer Anne Frey 518- 895- 8744 or [email protected]
Also, please see our website, www.adirondackbees.org for more details and registration form.


----------

